# ER vs outpt



## lfuller (Jul 16, 2008)

Need help
What is more appropriate in this situation.... Pt comes to ER, ER dr says admit. Calls family dr to admit. Family dr gets to ER, pt worsens,decision made
by both drs to transfer pt.  Pt never gets past ER status.  Is it ER visit or
outpt visit for the family dr?
Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Jul 16, 2008)

ER "an emergency department is defined as an organized hospital-based facility for the provision of unscheduled episodic services to patients who present for immediate medical attention"
services provided in an ER - I'd code out the ER visit


----------



## mbort (Jul 16, 2008)

However most carriers only allow one ED code, therefore it may in the best interest to use the outpatient code instead since the ER doc is sure to use the ED code.

just my two cents


----------



## mchl00 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would code out outpt visit.  The ER physician is the one to report the ER visit.


----------



## lfuller (Jul 17, 2008)

Its interesting, I really can see it going both ways.  I used the ER visit, I can
find no info that says only the ER doc can use ER codes, rather that any doc
can use if appropriate.  I haven't gotten response from ins yet. Thanks for
the input.


----------

